# My Bowden Project



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 15, 2020)

Looky what I found! Needless to say, I'm kinda excited about this!

It's the raw parts to one of the reproduction Bowden Spacelander bikes. Pre-production stuff I think.  I'm working on getting more info, which I'll share later.


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## blasterracing (Apr 15, 2020)

Awesome!!!


----------



## p51mustang55 (Apr 15, 2020)

Great project Dave!


----------



## vincev (Apr 15, 2020)

Great find !!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 15, 2020)

I’m on the edge of my seat Dave...
Sounds like a good story awaits...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD (Apr 16, 2020)

I’m excited just waiting for the next picture to load..! I recently helped a friend shipping one of those. I’m fascinated by them and I appreciate your sharing this one. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD (Apr 16, 2020)

To finish a thought, I wondered what was inside. Wasn’t mine to open but I was tempted.. I know you’ll do an amazing job on this. I can’t wait to see it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 16, 2020)

Here's the scoop so far:

I talked to Jerry Turner of Nostalgic Reflections (nostalgicreflections.com). He was involved in making the fiberglass molds and many (most?) of the special pieces that were used in the reproduction bikes. He made the fiberglass shells, badges, and the stainless steel trim that I have.

I bought this from the estate of Jim Tipke (tipkemfg.com), who passed away not too long ago. He was a professional fabricator and made the frame and fork himself for this, his personal bike that he was building to keep. This frame is not like those used in the reproduction bikes, it's entirely unique. And the fiberglass shells, which were provided by Jerry Turner are also not quite like the ones used for the reproduction bikes. They must be a test run, they are a bit on the crude side and will require quite a bit of fitting and re-work to make them fit and look good.  I'm not complaining though, because I got this stuff for the right price and I'm having some fun with it!

Should I make this look as close as possible to an original, or customize?  Not sure what I'd do different that'd look better than original, other than maybe a different color that wasn't offered?


----------



## TonyD (Apr 16, 2020)

Make it custom. It’s from Jim’s personal collection. It should be special. Just my opinion, anyway you go with it is the right way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 16, 2020)

Interesting. 
I'm leaning towards somewhat of a custom, or upgrade from the original. With all that "framework" or body panels, a custom paint job with pins and some cool graphics would definitely be an eye catcher. Black with orange flames and pins maybe?     Use a better stem, seat and fat tires!


----------



## TonyD (Apr 17, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Interesting.
> I'm leaning towards somewhat of a custom, or upgrade from the original. With all that "framework" or body panels, a custom paint job with pins and some cool graphics would definitely be an eye catcher. Black with orange flames and pins maybe?  Use a better stem, seat and fat tires!




I second that vision of excellence. 
Nice visual JD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 17, 2020)

@Dave Stromberger you are one of the best at making paint look original - I say take the OG challenge. If you do people will be hard pressed to tell the difference from an original.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 17, 2020)

I’m with some purple flake and panel painting! Make it pop Dave! If you do go original do green-just not red or white-everybody has those! V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 17, 2020)

Looks like a great project Dave!  I can't wait to see the progress, be inspired especially during these dark days!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 17, 2020)

It’s a repro, so, I say have fun with it, I’m with Brant! Get creative with it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime (Apr 18, 2020)

Custom!  Maybe close up or reduce the wheel side openings.  Then go for it with paint!


----------



## winkosam (Apr 20, 2020)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Looky what I found! Needless to say, I'm kinda excited about this!
> 
> It's the raw parts to one of the reproduction Bowden Spacelander bikes. Pre-production stuff I think.  I'm working on getting more info, which I'll share later.
> 
> ...



Hello dear nice work

Do you know where i can buy this parts ? 

I would like to have this bicycle for my father in france , its his dream !!!!!


----------



## winkosam (Apr 20, 2020)

Suspicious for what ? 

Im totally serious about this project and i would like to do the best gift that i can make for my father 

If you can share with me the infos where i can buy this parts it will be a great favor for me

thanks in advance to all of you guys


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 20, 2020)

Get 10,000 to 15,000 and I will make your dream come true , cash money , no Nigerian checks


----------



## 1motime (Apr 20, 2020)

Or Francs?


----------



## winkosam (Apr 21, 2020)

bikebozo said:


> Get 10,000 to 15,000 and I will make your dream come true , cash money , no Nigerian checks



Men for 15k i will invite you to vegas and make your dream come true


----------



## 1motime (Apr 21, 2020)

Step up.  PM and make an offer


----------



## Nostalgic Reflections (Apr 21, 2020)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Here's the scoop so far:
> 
> I talked to Jerry Turner of Nostalgic Reflections (nostalgicreflections.com). He was involved in making the fiberglass molds and many (most?) of the special pieces that were used in the reproduction bikes. He made the fiberglass shells, badges, and the stainless steel trim that I have.
> 
> ...



Dave, in looking over the parts for the Bowden you have, I made the body parts and the rear drop out stays, but Jim bent the tubing and he welded it together. That has been a LONG time ago. I'm saying 1993.


----------



## Nostalgic Reflections (Apr 21, 2020)

Here are the Bowden Bike Badges that we made for the bike. We still have a few sets left.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 21, 2020)

Nostalgic Reflections said:


> Dave, in looking over the parts for the Bowden you have, I made the body parts and the rear drop out stays, but Jim bent the tubing and he welded it together. That has been a LONG time ago. I'm saying 1993.



Good to know.  Thanks Jerry!


----------



## Nostalgic Reflections (Apr 21, 2020)

I still have the molds to make the bodies and fenders, but haven't priced the materials lately. I still make the Bike Badges, and the correct sprocket, and cover plate. I am making a serial plate for a customer back east, I have a few sets of the drop out plate set, that are all polished and chromed, and can make most anything, but I sold the tooling to make the stainless steel trim, and the wire bender for making the luggage racks.


----------



## Dave65cobra (Aug 15, 2020)

I have one for sale 








						Bowden Spacelander bicycle vintage bike very rare | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Hello everyone, I have a vintage Bowden Spacelander project bicycle for sale. I acquired this in a trade a while ago with the intention of restoring it but I’m just too busy working on project cars and don’t think I’ll be getting to this anytime soon. As you can see from the pictures it’s in...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2020)

Dave65cobra said:


> I have one for sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We got it! You don’t need to spam every Bowden post. V/r Shawn


----------

